# 14th Amendment Section 3



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

126 nominees have identified themselves for violating section 3










the House members who signed an amicus brief supporting the court-case, including House Minority leader and California representative Kevin McCarthy, had broken their oaths to uphold the Constitution and should be banned from sitting in the 117th Congress.

Section 3 of the 14th Amendment, which was ratified in 1868 during post Civil War reconstruction period and was designed to keep traitors out of state, federal or military positions.

It is sometimes called the 'disqualification clause'.

The text of the 14th Amendment expressly forbids Members of Congress from engaging in rebellion against the United States. Trying to overturn a democratic election and install a dictator seems a pretty clear example of that.

None of them should take office.

I'm sure you constitutional originalists agree right?

Right?


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

In a an official statement to House leaders, New Jersey representative Bill Pascrell, said that the 126 members were attempting to 'obliterate public confidence in our democratic system' by installing an 'unelected dictator'.

https://thehill.com/homenews/house/5298 ... ing-trumps



> He urged Pelosi to take action and said: 'I call on you to exercise the power of your offices to evaluate steps you can take to address these constitutional violations this Congress and, if possible, refuse to seat in the 117th Congress any Members-elect seeking to make Donald Trump an unelected dictator.'
> 
> Pascrell added: 'Men and women who would act to tear the United States government apart cannot serve as Members of the Congress. These lawsuits seeking to obliterate public confidence in our democratic system by invalidating the clear results of the 2020 presidential election undoubtedly attack the text and spirit of the Constitution, which each Member swears to support and defend.'
> 
> ...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

:rollin: Its nice they let you have a computer in the asylum. Seriously they try a Russia Russia overthrow of an elected president for four years and your ok with that, but to resist theft of an election your not ok with? Your a prime example of a hypocrite machi. How long do you think you will be able to sit on your rear and suck off the American taxpayer before we become Venezuela?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

They signed on to appease trump as they all knew the court was never going to hear it.

When the smoke clears they will be seated and this will be over.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

> "To announce that there must be no criticism of the President, or that we are to stand by the President, right or wrong, is not only unpatriotic and servile, but is morally treasonable to the American public."
> 
> -T. Roosevelt (Republican)


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

> "Laying the predicate for a contentious new phase of American democracy, if it can continue to be called that, in which election results - after appropriate recounts and audits and certifications - are no longer accepted...Democracy cannot function this way."


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Plainsman said:


> Your a prime example of a hypocrite machi.


I didn't realize we can call names in here. Good to know. I'll start amending my phraseology accordingly.

Every state level and US representative signing on to the suit should be charged with sedition.

Period.

More hypocrisy...

You want want a strict and literal application when it comes to the 2nd Amendment. Right?

Same should apply for sedition. Right?

Stand up for your beliefs. Grow a pair.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Wow! "M" you need to get with the times. That's just a Suggestion, just
like everything else in the World is today.

Remember the 10 Suggestions, ooops, I mean the 10 Commandants.
I can count on my hand the number of persons that obey them, oh
which is ZERO!

If you're really citing the Constitution, and want something to do, tell us
what the Constitution says when the President does not Concede.

This is the Way.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Machiavelli said:
 

> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > Your a prime example of a hypocrite machi.
> ...


It isn't name calling Machi I meant it as an accurate description of your heads I win tails you loose mentality. You condemn republicans who have not done 10% if what democrats have done. You have a double standard that your evidently blind to. One set of rules for republicans and a different set of rules for democrats.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

I bet machi never denounce the left when they carried around severed heads that looked like trump, stated they wanted the white house blown up, or tried to start a riot with the rhetoric of following our elected official and promoting harassments of the republican congressman and senators.
Or publicly displaying contempt for the office of the President by tearing up their copy of the State of the Union Address in front of the world.
hypocrisy...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

speckline said:


> I bet machi never denounce the left when they carried around severed heads that looked like trump, stated they wanted the white house blown up, or tried to start a riot with the rhetoric of following our elected official and promoting harassments of the republican congressman and senators.
> Or publicly displaying contempt for the office of the President by tearing up their copy of the State of the Union Address in front of the world.
> hypocrisy...


Evidently he knows hypocrite isn't good since he thinks it's name calling. That in itself is hypocritical. 
For example they think anything that doesn't agree with them is racist. The minorities have been used by them. Margaret Sanger was a rabid liberal and she said he had to have abortion to eradicate the back race. liberals lives are a story book of hypocrisy. They want honest elections, but are the ones who cheat. I don't even have to talk about this election I can go all the way back to dead people in Chicago voting for JFK. Lets not forget that the left means that communists and socialist fall within the identity. America was founded with a totally different set of standards than that which applies to all other forms of government. We are not a democracy as democrats cry, but a republic. They twist everything they set their polluted minds to. In the battle of good and evil there are both in both parties, but the really bad people fall on the left.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Lol so much Gaslighting.

Removing the 126 traitors is easily accomplished if Pelosi wants to do it.

You need a 2/3 vote of Congress to vote on not seating them. The 126 by rule are excluded from participating. Dems have 2/3. Take away the 126 from the house, add 100 senators... Of which 47 are dem.. So 412 voting members total. They easily have 230 dems in house and 45+ dem senators..we only need 235 votes. You do that math.

If it doesn't happen you have Pelosi to thank.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Plainsman said:


> Machiavelli said:
> 
> 
> > Plainsman said:
> ...


You've not addressed anything in this thread. All you ever do is cast aspersions and make generalizations when trying to filibuster a reply. In fact you project so often its comical. The only hypocrite here is you lol.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

speckline said:


> I bet machi never denounce the left when they carried around severed heads that looked like trump, stated they wanted the white house blown up, or tried to start a riot with the rhetoric of following our elected official and promoting harassments of the republican congressman and senators.
> Or publicly displaying contempt for the office of the President by tearing up their copy of the State of the Union Address in front of the world.
> hypocrisy...


To be clear spec I denounce Republicans and Democrats all the time. They are both right of center. The Biden administration is at best a moderate pathetic group of corporatist who favor appeasing the middle of both parties. His administration choices to this point are garbage filed with former lobbyists, CEOs, and moderate Republicans. It shows just how bad Trump was because the left HATES Biden. Read that again. Stop listening to fox, Newsmax and oann. You all have no idea reality around this.

I don't want to hear about how much I supposedly like the Dems.

That's trash.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Calling bullshi t on you machi, I haven't seen anything out of your piehole that "denounces" the dumbocraps. You could be a posterchild for the liberal left as you constantly regurgitate their talking points!


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm to the left of the DNC. To be clear I'll be voting AOC next election, whether she is the DNC annointed choice or not

Biden was inserted into the DNC slot by DNC leaders against the will of the party voters

The left likes Trump out. To be clear. The true left doesn't like Nancy or Biden. Theyve turned away from the voters and fallen in love with corporations.

Plainsmans ludicrous assertions about the country being conservative are ridiculous. The last 3 elections the popular vote has been democratic pluralities. The popular vote is left leaning. Only thru GOP gerrymandering, state GOP voter suppression, and the electoral college has the GOP maintained a minority grip on power and appointing the judicial bench.

It doesn't represent the people.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Your drinking kool-aid again Machi the republicans gained seats in the house.

I see a three star retired general is calling on Trump to declare marshal law and investigate treason because the left is colluding with enemies of the United States. I do think Biden, Obama, and Hillary at the least are treasonists. Clinton (Bill) gave missil guidance to China, and Hillary sold nuclear weapons material to Russia. Our gov and politicians are out of control. A charge of treason will shock them back to reality.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I'm to the left of the DNC. To be clear I'll be voting AOC next election, whether she is the DNC annointed choice or not


 So do you support communism, and why do you think it will work here? If that happens will you work, or sit on your behind and live off the sweat of others. Also do you really think a bartender can run a country? She will have experience being in congress, but thats only good if she actually accomplishes something.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

AOC is a psycho. Most of the members of her party in congress like her fundraising and want her to shut up all at the same time.

She will never be a viable candidate.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

southdakbearfan said:


> AOC is a psycho. Most of the members of her party in congress like her fundraising and want her to shut up all at the same time.
> 
> She will never be a viable candidate.


If the country was that far left they would have run Bernie Sanders. Even Harris got the least support in the primaries. I think she pulled two percent. So they used Biden as their Trojan horse while at the same time having plans to destroy him so Harris can be president and Pelosi vice president. Biden dont want the embarassment so he has already said if he and Harris disagree he is going to develope a debilitating disease and resign. That should be easy he already has a debilitating brain function. AOC is an American hating viciouse bit#@% and so is anyone who votes for her. New York can slip into the ocean along with San Francisco.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Plainsman said:


> > I'm to the left of the DNC. To be clear I'll be voting AOC next election, whether she is the DNC annointed choice or not
> 
> 
> So do you support communism, and why do you think it will work here? If that happens will you work, or sit on your behind and live off the sweat of others. Also do you really think a bartender can run a country? She will have experience being in congress, but thats only good if she actually accomplishes something.


Sorry Plainsman. You no longer get to craft the narrative, and make inferences about how you want to characterize someone. I've seen you attempt to employ this tactic often. No more. I'll play the same game since it would appear when you won't answer valid points made with documented background and sources. Just like in this thread. Ad nauseum.

The pathetic attempt by the GOP and their lackey supporters who try to define anything regarding progressive change that benefits citizens first over corporations and oligarchy multi millionaires and billionaires is so sad. It's comical really and shows how vapid and deplorable your arguments are. You decry socialism, all the while supporting it when it benefits you and your family. It's hypocrisy at its finest. :rollin:

You are envious of the youngest female every to be elected to Congress. She holds multiple degrees used by folks interested in working in business, banking, and politics. Furthermore she graduated with honors. She's clearly articulate, intelligent, hard working and prepared as evidenced by her annihilating member of Congress and the Dump Administration when' they've been foolish enough to try talking over her. She's also the most polished and vicious member of Congress on Twitter when political fools and pundits attempt to attack her in any fashion. Yet she manages to do it with style and grace, and not allow herself to be sucked into semantics.

Frankly if she were to debate you directly she hand your azz to you. Point blank. And I think deep down you know it. Just like the many other impotent male Congressmen who attempt to belittle her with misogyny and sexism at every opportunity. I'm not sure what is so wrong with holding a job bartending whilst in college. Millions of fellow Americans have done similar service jobs all thru school. Or are you to elitist to acknowledge that that type of job is character building? I've never understand the pathetic attempt at making that a smear.

Your tired old attempts at these tactics is so beneath you.

Try harder.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

southdakbearfan said:


> AOC is a psycho. Most of the members of her party in congress like her fundraising and want her to shut up all at the same time.
> 
> She will never be a viable candidate.


She scares the bejeezus out of the old guard entrenched leadership who've sold their souls to Corporations. She represents true power tens of millions of voters consider her the best politicians in the country. You can't deny that this is true. She may not be your cup of tea, but most of you here don't represent the mainstream opinion in the country. That's the power.

The only way she isn't viable is if she doesn't decide to run. She has the same charisma as a young senator you might all remember from Illinois. That young fella with the big smile, who was articulate, and charismatic. He too was poo poo'd by the right, who tried the same tired old name calling tactics denouncing a "community organizer"

You'd be wise to think outside your comfort zone on just how viable she is.

You'll soon find out in 3 years. Kamala will be needing a VP. AOC will have been competitive in the primaries, and if she doesn't win the DNC will realize that to win big, they'll need the youth vote that will have grown by 10 million ... adding to the previous 10 million of young voters in their early 20s who've been supporting her for a decade. Meanwhile there will be 20 million GOP voters who will have died during that time.

Combine that with the coming voting changes, re-districting, abolition of Gerrymandering, and soon to come country wide mail in voting mandates due to the pandemic, and you have a GOP who'll never see the light of day given all the in-fighting of that party and the implosion of unity caused by heir Trump and his crime family. He'll be in prison by then, but his supporters will throw a wrench in everything....

Good times :beer:


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Plainsman said:


> southdakbearfan said:
> 
> 
> > AOC is a psycho. Most of the members of her party in congress like her fundraising and want her to shut up all at the same time.
> ...


I'm not sure exactly where you get your political info from, but so much of it concerning what really is/has happened on the left is very very wrong.

Bernie was winning handily (again) in every state when the fix was put it. He won Iowa, even with all the election shenanigans (that is now officially coming to light this week btw)... and the RAT Buttigeg declared victory... he was ahead in all of the other areas, and then South Carolina was a watershed moment. In the debate leading up to it, Biden had looked disinterested and was losing to ALL the other candidates. Everyone forgets that. Behind the scenes Obama called Biden and Bernie and demanded Bernie bow out. Something else happened also, that remains to be seen. The SC Senator gave Biden the endorsement, and suddenly Bernie faded away. It was pure political BS given how much he was leading in contributions, funding, momentum etc.... it was all DNC smoke and mirrors to suddenly make Biden annointed. It was so obvious to anyone following along.

Bernie scared big corporations, big pharma, big medical, big oil, and oligarchs alike. They collectively were freaking out that their money wasn't able to buy all the votes and suddenly they saw an existential threat to the wealth and power.

It's very well documented. The DNC is corrupt. It isn't democratic. The primaries aren't democratic. The DNC can control so many levers of who gets put forward and who succeeds. Bernie finally was able to show it over the course of 2 primary cycles.

They burned lots of young progressive voters who saw it all happen. Everyone on the left however fell on their swords to get Trump out who is/was a threat to the United States. The collective effort to get him out was paramount to the DNC politics.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I'll be voting AOC next election,


 Im kind of thankfuk for AOC because she showcases liberal ineptness to govern and near lunacy. Im also thankful for you Machi. :thumb: I just hope my grandchildren live free and not in your nightmare world.

A little off subject. but now that the American Medical Association thinks Trump is done they came out and said hydrochloroquin is fine, and a visble treatment of covid. Remember everyone said follow the science and said Trump was endangering lives saying hydrochloroquin was safe? Remember? Can you admit it Machi? How many people died because the liberals discouraged people? Democrats kill for power.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

The USA is a center nation and it most likely will stay that way. The fringes ebb and flow but always come back to the middle.

Running far left and unpopular candidates is exactly what got Trump elected. AOC scares 50% of the democrats and 100% of the republicans.

Explain to me exactly how that is electable in a national election.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> always come back to the middle.


 Oh do I hope your right. I worry that if they stack the courts and make DC and Puerto Rico states it will be impossible to come back. Its always been as you say, but never have all the left candidates agreed on such far left principles. I have hope in your statement, but fear of reality.
Also the youth have had no tough times and crazy teachers. Look at Machi and one woukd swear he was a member of the CCP. He isnt here to debate, he is here because he hates and strived to antsgonize people into saying something stupid that he csn quote on his favorite commy blog. Dont fall for his scheme guys.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman.... you are right.

Also look at this clip...






If you dont think our elected officials in Congress.... CONGRESS.... were not playing with the citizens of the USA you are wrong. Also the groups out there all were playing us with COVID. They used everything to make it political. Sorry this is the truth.

They spout follow the "science".... But yet science has stated since August that Kids should go back to school because the spread from child to adult is extremely low. The spread from Child to Child is extremely low. The "death rate" of people under the age of 18 is almost non-existent. To achieve "herd immunity" people need to be in circulation. BTW... isn't Dr. Fauci talking about Herd Immunity now... and saying it can be achieved by march.... really... keep flip flopping Dr. Fauci.

Then lets talk about the "science".... about chloriquine.... it is proven to work... Look at what this doctor is saying above... they found something that works.... look at now how ventilators are not what you do right away... but people are still spouting about ventilators... etc. The "science" is showing we are doing things wrong. But yet our elected officials want to keep going down that path. :bop:


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> southdakbearfan said:
> 
> 
> > AOC is a psycho. Most of the members of her party in congress like her fundraising and want her to shut up all at the same time.
> ...


Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, the U.S. Representative from New York's 14th congressional district might not see her name on any ballot this November, but sports bettors have appointed her as the early Presidential front runner in 2024.

#AOC2024



> https://www.forbes.com/sites/zackjones/ ... en--trump/
> 
> *AOC For President? Women Lead 2024 Election Odds As Bettors Favor Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez Over Harris, Biden & Trump*
> 
> ...





> Of the five most popular betting options, three females make the list. Oddsmakers have also places two females atop the odds boards for a 2024 victory.
> 
> "Much like 2016, we're seeing another female generate a lot of interest for the next General Election," shared Josh Barton of BetOnline. "AOC certainly knows how to make headlines, and if she can spin that into public support then she's got a fighting chance. Perhaps 2024 will be the year America is ready for a female president."
> 
> Barton went on to explain that in 2016 Hillary was getting the majority of pre-election bets to win in 2020, but after her defeat it was Elizabeth Warren who became the favored candidate.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Because a sports book would never try to get someone to bet on something that won't happen.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck I at last vot around to listening to that doctors testimony. I have been busy the last few days. The srtificial knees dont let me catch mysrkf very well when I stumble. A few weeks ago I took some venison scraps out to the two fox always in our back yard. It was dark and I shoukd have taken a light. I stumbled on the back deck and fell on the steps and stone patio. I broke a ooth holding s new bridge, but yesterday they cemenged the break and did a root canal. Also yesterday the Chiropractir popped the rib back in place that dislocated in the back and tore from the sternum. Today Ill get my bent glasses fixed.

Even with bent glasses I can see the future better than Machi. If this nation can survive Biden and Harris it will move further right than it has for a long time. I think Biden is a facade, and Obama is still calling the shots through his shadow gov. Trump was elected because Obama performed horrendously. After four years of the two fools that may take office they will loose the presidency and the house. First somehow we have to stop the cheating that the left has done to some extent for 50 years.

As to Machi and AOC, after watching that video and thinking about the lives that could have been saved I am appalled at the left. Those who parroted the dont take hydrochloroquin and other drugs have as much blood on their hands as the abortionists. They always try to come off as caring people. They are anything but careing people. They are self centered crazed for power, falsely intellectual, dillussional, insane people. I put them right into the same murderouse group of Hitler, Mao, Stalin, and all the rest of Satans army. They would do the same if given the chance. Defunding the police would be followed by Harris's Brown Shirts. But maybe she will not tweet.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman...

Get well and healthy. :beer:

This whole COVID fiasco, I mean how the goverment is handling it, was all about the election PERIOD. The dem's wanted to denounce anything positive that Trump did or was doing. Like in many threads i have listed steps that Trump did and LISTENED to Doctors. He rushed ventilators, he streamlined the vaccine, he ramped up testing, he gave guidelines to states on what to do based on the "SCIENCE" he was told by the Doctors (granted he didn't believe it but gave them guidelines), he has always been ready to sign bills giving aid to people and businesses, etc. It was the other yahoos in washington that played games... Pelosi, Schummer, and Mitch. They all did. Then I wont even get into the media, the "doctors" (Flip Flop Fauci), etc. They all didn't want to give Trump credit for anything he did. They stalled, stalled, stalled. BTW...the "biden" plan for fighting this.... is what Trump has been doing. Lets put it this way... By the time he is sworn in.... most of the front line workers will have both shots of the vaccine in most of the state. So his "lock down" like he was talking about odds are wont happen... or he found out like Trump... HE CAN'T DO IT BECAUSE OF STATES RIGHTS!!!! :bop:

Just a quick note on Dr. Fauci.... He said no masks, masks, no masks, masks, etc. He said Chloriquine was bad, was good, was bad, etc. He said no herd immunity until 2022... now he is saying it will happen in spring 2021. He said we need to wait for a vaccine... vaccine is here he said it wont work... now he is saying it will work and herd immunity. Only thing he has been consistant on is LOCK DOWN LOCK DOWN LOCK DOWN. Otherwise he has flip flopped on everything else.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

> She holds multiple degrees used by folks interested in working in business, banking, and politics. Furthermore she graduated with honors. She's clearly articulate, intelligent


She has A Bachelor of Arts (B.A.) in International Relations and Economics from Boston University. One degree with a double major.

I have a Bachelor of Arts degree with a triple major, (Criminal Justice, Business Administration and Psychology) I have ONE degree. Well actually two, I also have a Masters in Criminology.

Bottom line, just because you double or triple major doesn't mean you have multiple degrees. Now, if she had a BA from Boston University and a BA from NYU, then she would have multiple degrees. Semantics maybe, but......

And as long as we're talking Constitution, this from President Trump's attorney December 15, 2020



> From Trump's Lawyer, Atty, Jenna Ellis, Senior Legal Advisor at Trump 2020 Campaign
> Today, the electoral college votes will be sealed and sent by special carrier to Washington where they will remain sealed until January 6th when the House and Senate will come into a joint session to open the votes. The media is going to make you believe that it's all over and Joe Biden is now officially president&#8230; On January 6th, Nancy Pelosi will sit down with the rest of the House members as she has no special power or authority over the hearing&#8230; Vice President Mike Pence will have all the authority as president of the Senate for that day and will accept or reject motions to decide the next steps by the assembly. Remember&#8230; Mike Pence is in full authority that day as written in the Constitution. The ballots will be certified today but that means nothing&#8230; The votes will be opened and at that point one House member could, and most likely will, raise their hand to object to the Vice President on the state of elector's votes. That objection could cover fraud or any other reason, and with the seconding of that objection everything changes. Everything!!! The House and Senate will divide for two hours (at least) to debate, then vote. The vote will be per Senator with the Vice President being the deciding vote if needed in the Senate, while the vote in the House will be only be ONE vote per delegation, per state, not per House member!!! The Republicans have 30 delegation votes compared to the Democrats 20 delegation votes. If this scenario runs true, President Trump gets re-elected. The Democrats, the media, social networks and globalists around the world will come unhinged and chaos will erupt. President Trump is trying to do the right thing and go through the courts first, expose all the fraud, but we all knew that none of the courts, even the Supreme Court wanted to touch this issue with a 10-ft pole! This is why our forefathers were so brilliant because they knew something like this could happen someday. So, don't listen to the media and all their deception and lies. All you have to do is read the Constitution and you know that the law, policies and procedures in the end are on our side.


Isn't the Constitution a wonderful document?


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Flip you for it. Doh!
I meant best two out of three. Doh!
Okay best three out of five. Doh!
Double or nothing then. Doh!
That shouldn't count I was blinking.

Maybe give it a rest. It's over. Better luck next time?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

In the words of Yogi Berra, It ain't over, till it's over.

That happens January 06, if you can't take the back and forth discussions until then, well that's your issue. You can always retire to your safe space until then.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

huntin1 said:


> > She holds multiple degrees used by folks interested in working in business, banking, and politics. Furthermore she graduated with honors. She's clearly articulate, intelligent
> 
> 
> She has A Bachelor of Arts (B.A.) in International Relations and Economics from Boston University. One degree with a double major.
> ...


Hate to burst Jenna's bubble but it isn't one vote per delegation. Each member of the house and senate vote in their respective chamber in case of an objection. Most recently, in 2005 there was an objection to Ohio's electoral votes. The house and senate met separately and conducted a vote in both the respective chamber with each member voting, not 1 vote per delegation. Both chambers have to approve the objection or it dies.

The one vote per delegation rule only comes into play if there is a tie in the electoral college vote or failure to get to 270.

Never trust a lawyer, especially one fired for incompetence and inaccuracy.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

And you would be wrong.



> 3 U.S.C. 15 sets the method for objections to electoral votes. During the Joint Session, Members of Congress may object to individual electoral votes or to state returns as a whole. An objection must be declared in writing and signed by at least one Representative and one Senator. In the case of an objection, the Joint Session recesses and each chamber considers the objection separately in a session which cannot last more than two hours with each Member speaking for no more than five minutes. After each house votes on whether or not to accept the objection, the Joint Session reconvenes and both chambers disclose their decisions. If they agree to the objection, the votes in question are not counted. If either chamber does not agree with the objection, the votes are counted.
> 
> Objections to the Electoral College votes were recorded in 1969 and 2005. In both cases, the House and Senate rejected the objections and the votes in question were counted.
> 
> In the case of an Electoral College deadlock or if no candidate receives the majority of votes, a "contingent election" is held. The election of the President goes to the House of Representatives. Each state delegation casts one vote for one of the top three contenders to determine a winner.


So it will depend on what objections are made, if someone objects to the votes in the states where the alleged fraud took place and those objections are upheld then those electoral votes won't count and neither Trump or Biden would have 270 thus forcing a contingent election of the President in the House of Representatives, where each state delegation casts one vote.

A stretch maybe, but this is 2020.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> She holds multiple degrees used by folks interested in working in business, banking, and politics. Furthermore she graduated with honors. She's clearly articulate, intelligent


huntin1 have you ever noticed how the left brag about how smart they are. Remember years ago the lib calling me to tell me I should listen to him because with only one degree he was still an intellectual. Like you I had him beat with a double major and double minor, but he was an intellectual.

Now Bidens wife wants to be called doctor. Most of the liberals automatically that I have talked with think she is a medical doctor. She simply has a doctorate education. Since I have a major in secondary education and had a few classmates that went on to doctorate let me tell you it's a simple one. Further her dissertation looks like a third grader wrote it. It's full of mathematical and grammatical errors. Tucker Carlson tore it to shreds on FOX last night.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Degrees definitely do not mean intelligence.

I will disagree on Biden's wife. If you get your doctorate you are a doctor. You may have a doctorate in basket weaving, but you are still a doctor per se.

Now I might paraphrase it and say that I refer to my doctor as a medical doctor so I would phrase her as dr of education Jill Biden if it was me.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> > She holds multiple degrees used by folks interested in working in business, banking, and politics. Furthermore she graduated with honors. She's clearly articulate, intelligent
> 
> 
> huntin1 have you ever noticed how the left brag about how smart they are. Remember years ago the lib calling me to tell me I should listen to him because with only one degree he was still an intellectual. Like you I had him beat with a double major and double minor, but he was an intellectual.
> ...


And furthermore, I graduated with honors too. :laugh: Big deal. Forgot to mention my minors, there were three of those too, Sociology, American History and Philosophy, but who's counting. 

I've heard it said that you ain't a Dr. until you've delivered a baby. Jeez does that make me a Dr.? Or does it have to be in a hospital instead of the middle of the kitchen floor.

Mrs. Biden can want to be called a Dr. but that doesn't mean she is one, she has a doctorate degree. In my opinion the title Dr. should be reserved for the medical kind.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I will disagree on Biden's wife. If you get your doctorate you are a doctor. You may have a doctorate in basket weaving, but you are still a doctor per se.


 Here is the priblem Sdbfan. When talking with liberals they say Biden has an advantage making decisions about covid because his wife is a doctor. I guess I should have said liberals think Bidens wife is a "medical doctor". I have heard news people also insinuate that she is.

I workef for 36.5 years eith about two dozdn scientists who were PHd and nobody run around sounding like that comedy movie that I cant remember saying to each other doctor, doctor. doctor, doctor. A few of them were senior United States scientistc worldly known. Each specialized by species. or by habitat, chemists, geneticists etc.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I think the news people know better, but hey it sounds better if they call her Dr. Biden, doesn't matter if she's a medical Dr. or not, use the term and to most people she automatically becomes a medical Dr.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I would say about 50% of my engineering professors in college demanded either you called them doctor or professor. Physics or chemistry and it was about 100%.

It's all much to do about nothing and a complete bunch of BS.

It's 24 hour media driven BS because they don't have enough controversy or actual news to fill a couple hours let alone 24 hours in a day.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

> You can always retire to your safe space until then.


Sure I will leave and go to my "safe place" for you. It's not me who can't take the back and forth. Clearly you have the problem huntin1.

So now you just have Chuck and the Plainsman to talk at and you almost didn't have Plainsman by the sound of it.

Clearly Trump is the biggest idiot the world has ever seen. What a **** up.

Bye.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Clearly Trump is the biggest idiot the world has ever seen. What a &#%* up.


 No that title would go to Trudeau for asking China to fo military exercised with Canada on this continent. Not to mentiondressing and acting like a third grade girl on his visit to India. That picture sticks in my mind like dog crap on your boots.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> that comedy movie that I cant remember saying to each other doctor, doctor. doctor, doctor.


The movie is Spy's like Us. Chevy Chase and Dan Akroyd.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> > that comedy movie that I cant remember saying to each other doctor, doctor. doctor, doctor.
> 
> 
> The movie is Spy's like Us. Chevy Chase and Dan Akroyd.


 Yup. :thumb: They want it to sound that way in the White House. It reminds me of a joke back when the libs were telling us Hillary was the worlds smartest woman in the world. Seriously they said that. Anyway: Hillary, the pope, and Kissinger are in this airplane with two hippies. Suddenly the pilot says we are in trouble and are going to crash. Then he says there are five of you, but only have four parachutes. The pope says I have to lead the Christian world, grabs a parachute and jumps. Kissinger says I am the worlds best chance for peace and grabs a parachute and jumps. Hillary says she is the smartest woman in the world and has to lead America and the rest of the world and jumps. The two hippies look at each other and the girl says now what do we do? The guy says not to worry the worlds smartest woman just jumped with my backpack.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Canuck said:


> > You can always retire to your safe space until then.
> 
> 
> Sure I will leave and go to my "safe place" for you. It's not me who can't take the back and forth. Clearly you have the problem huntin1.
> ...


Well, you're the one who's leaving, so it kind of looks to me like you have the problem.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

https://rumble.com/vc33yx-sebastian-...now-ahead.html


----------

